# Please Help!! - pharyngoscopy



## lmbartlett (Feb 24, 2010)

Can anyone help me with coding a pharyngoscopy w/endotracheal intubation?

My doctor was performing a different procedure but due to the patients prior radiation therapy for head and neck cancer, anesthesia had difficulty intubating the patient.


----------

